# Does anyone have any old exposed film?



## rosewater (Aug 19, 2017)

Hi everyone, I'm on the hunt for old exposed film rolls waiting to be developed. It's for an ongoing project/upcoming exhibition. If you have any or know of someone who does, please let me know. I'd be happy to pay for them. Thanks.


----------



## OldManJim (Sep 8, 2017)

I just opened a Kodak Brownie that had a roll of Kodak Pan film in it. I think 10 exposures were made on a 12 exposure roll. I don't know how old the film is, but the camera has been sitting in a closet for at least 20 years.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 8, 2017)

What exactly would you do with them?
I have some of mine and plan on (at some point) trying to get them processed.  But don't want to just throw them away.


----------



## snowbear (Sep 8, 2017)

rosewater said:


> Hi everyone, I'm on the hunt for old exposed film rolls waiting to be developed. It's for an ongoing project/upcoming exhibition. If you have any or know of someone who does, please let me know. I'd be happy to pay for them. Thanks.


I think almost everyone here would be processing (by a lab or themselves) any rolls laying around.  It's kind of what we do.


----------



## lynxear (Mar 13, 2018)

Long ago my ex when she found out I was collecting cameras (we weren't married at the time) gave me her Brownie box camera that she had back in the 1950's (this was in the late '70's). I took it home and started to open the back and suddenly realized there was a film still inside. I quickly closed the back and rewound the exposed film and took it to camera shop to be developed.

When I got the prints, the developer apologized for the quality of the prints. I was shocked that the prints were recognizable and told him so. He said he wished he knew that the film was over 20 years old... since he would have adjusted the developing solution to get a better negative.

So my advice to you is if you are getting that exposed film developed be completely honest about its age when you have it developed... you will get a better result if you do.


----------

